# Hymer B 544 2007



## valbm48 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi can somebody tell me how to convert headlights for traverlling abroad with the teardrop lights


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi valbm 48,

Please see attached illustration.

The lamps have levers (2 on each) at the back to adjust for lhd or rhd.
Our van is lhd with the lamps adjusted to rhd and passes the mot fine.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Our van is 2007 LHD and was just over 3years old when we bought it (privately), so had a current MOT. I took it to our local garage/Mot station and asked about the lights - they checked them and said they had been adjusted to dip straight ahead as per on mainland Europe. Therefore they were OK both here and abroad without modification. Have been abroad and never put any beam benders on, and have had two MOTs done. Park your van facing a wall and see where your lights dip.
It would make life more straightforward if in UK our lights dipped straight down/ahead (instead of to the left/verge), for going over the channel.
DavidL


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that reminds me, must switch mine back.... :idea:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> that reminds me, must switch mine back.... :idea:


Nah. . Leave them as they are (it's a good excuse to go back across the Channel)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > that reminds me, must switch mine back.... :idea:
> ...


maybe I'll leave them until the MOT is due :wink:


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

How do the leavers adjust, do they both slide up or down or only one,thanks for any info.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

both


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

:?


----------

